# 510 drip tips



## Paul33 (13/3/21)

Looking for 510 drip tips and I remember someone somewhere said something about someone who knew something about some but I can’t remember now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/21)

@Silver sorry, I posted in the wrong section. 

please move this to the “who has stock” thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008 (13/3/21)

Speak to [mention]Mauritz55 [/mention] he should be able to assist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)

@Mauritz55 is your man! They are producing decent tips in SA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

